# Best Imperial Guard Army?



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

What do you guys think is the best type of Imperial Guard Army?


----------



## Catachan55th (Aug 4, 2008)

Errr, ummm, hard to say, the IG are so flexible you can do what you like with them... but my Catachan Army works real well, the jungle fighter docterain proves usefull (apart from the 6+Save) and I've geared the army to have dropped the rule for allowing Ogryns and making them Xeno hunters instead to take out my wifes nids.
On the other hand I have a chaos guard army, Blood Pact, I've lifted the ides from the Guants Ghost novels and they make a great Chaotic army with Hardened Fighters and Icons of Khorne for the command groups to reprecent their blood thirsty nature.

I love the guard, humans at their best, and worste


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Mordians own. Painting them is like painting a whole army of fancy officers! Of course, they're also so hard to come by... that's why I use them in my mechanized army. Tanks are so much easier to find than mordians!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

After my own Valourgaston regiment (made from empire hand gunners and pistoliers) id say Mordian Iron Guard, i love the fluff, the models and the colour schemes.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Mordian Iorn Guard because they remind me of the grenidier guard


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

I think pretty soon it wont matter. If IG regiments goes the way of the spacemarine traits...


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Which IG Army is best?

Mine.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i like the vostroyans to be honest, they're a great looking army.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I love the Tanith stories so they'd be up there, like the Cadian, Mordian and Vostroyan figs. Although I think the one I have always wanted and would like to do, but up until this point have either forgotton about them, or didn't have the skills to do them properly. The army of the Guard that has stuck with me for many years even though there is hardly anything written about them, just a few bits and pieces and an old picture, would be the Necomundian 8th 'The Spiders.'

Always fancied the idea, with rival gangers, facial tattoos, and gear and hair that might not be accepted on your average Imperial world. Although who cares when you have the reputation they have on the battlefield, but aye certainly something I will be considering next year when the Guard are re-released.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I've heard a bit about the spiders they seem really cool. One I would really love to have models for and rules would be the Athonian tunnel rats. They remind me of fallout and they have the same colour style as my Sanguine spectres...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

YAY! Harakoni Warhawks has been mentioned!!! Finally my favourite guard regiment has been recognized. They look like Halo 1 Marines, and they use parachutes, which always get marks from me.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Valhallens, I can't help but love the hats and coats and not to mention the winter scheme and the Commissar Cain Stories ^^ he's like Batman cept more cowardly and he has Alfred....which aparently stinks and carries a meltagun :biggrin:


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

I always liked the Mordian Iron Guard. That sort of discipline is really something to say about the Army as a whole. If they ever cast them in plastics, you can bet I'll be on the IG bandwagon waving a Mordian Standard.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

death korps of krieg for me. heavy mortars and awesome looking outfits. and they are a hard nut to crack. and remind me of killzone helgast soldiers


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

RT era for me, suppose that should be "Necromundan" but it's not on the list, so I didn't vote....


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

*Fingers falls off from trying to point out which is the best* Nope. Sorry. The IG armies are one of the most incredibly diverse and well thought out parts of the fluff in 40k. I wish I could pick, but nope..

But, Steel Legion, for how kickass they look. Next to a penal legion, which you can vary and customise to your hearts content.


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

valhaalan , reminds me of the soviet army.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mordian. Purely because of Max Streissman.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

your missing the best one

*PRAETORIANS!!!!!*

Because there British, and British soldiers are genetically engineered from Chuck Norris's beard


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

oh, sorry man, forgot about that! they looked so cool until they disappeared and then i forgot about them.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Harkoni.

Why have death when you can have _death from above_?


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

"your missing the best one

PRAETORIANS!!!!!

Because there British, and British soldiers are genetically engineered from Chuck Norris's beard"

Nice one!!!!


----------

